
Introducing LastPass 4.0 - mvdwoord
https://blog.lastpass.com/en/2016/01/introducing-lastpass-4-0.html/
======
mvdwoord
Ever since the company was bought by LogMeIn I have been looking around for
alternatives. I think this update will speed up that process a bit.

